
Show HN: Random Band Name Picker - Jaruzel
https://www.weegeeks.com/bandnamepicker/
======
Jaruzel
Something silly I knocked up this morning. Generates random band names, for
laughs, and maybe even useful if your new band is stuck for a name :)

